
Multithreaded I/O - nreece
http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=Multithreaded-I-O.html&Itemid=29
======
richcollins
Non-blocking I/O + coroutines handles this problem without the overhead of
threads or the complexity of preemption.

